# Riding without highbacks



## Bravehrt3 (Feb 10, 2014)

I know this has been discussed before, but I just wanted to share my experience with it. I ride with a duck stance -12 12 the two days I rode, saturday packed powder conditions, sunday it snowed 6in over night and I got out first thing for fresh tracks. I was riding a 2009 burton hero 155 vrocker, with burton hails and malavita bindings. I know all that doesn't matter but the reason I listed them is its a super soft setup and I don't want people to think you have to have a super stiff boot or stiff binding to ride without highbacks. When i ride with highjacks on I usually ride with 0 lean, I've just hated the way I felt like I was always restricted with them. So I finally took them off, at first I was unsure of myself (even though I'm a pretty experienced rider) I was afraid to go heel side because I didn't have a safety net of the highjacks there. After one run I was going to give up and put them back on. Thank god I didn't. For the rest of the weekend they stayed off and I had a blast. I felt it even helped my riding. I really like the skate feeling when I ride and thats the best way for me to explain it. If your a person that rides a lot with his feet and doesn't crank the highback forward and pretty much ride with a 0 lean. I suggest trying this out !!!!!!! And for those who say this is only an accident waiting to happen, that its a good way to break an ankle? I just don't see it. I was in glades,riding steeps, jumping off cliffs, launching myself off natural features and never once did I feel like not having highbacks effected my landings. I carved just the same as I did when I had them on if not better. (But like I said it did take a run or two to get used to it) And also an added benefit was my upper leg muscles weren't even sore at the end of the day. Know with that being said I'm from the east coast and we have amazing conditions right now. So I'm going to be curious if I feel the same riding on a sh*tty icy day, will see. My only reason writing this was to hopefully get one person who was thinking about trying to ride without them and wanted a more free feeling but was to afraid to try it. Please do it made such a huge difference in my riding. And the worst that will happen is that you don't like it and you put them back on. For the older riders out there I know you guys rode without highbacks and this is an old topic. I'm just giving my experience. So highbacks here's to you :finger1::finger1::finger1::finger1:


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

Just last weekend I snapped a hiback on my Raiden Zeros and since they are 4 seasons old I decided to just replace them. After reading your post I think I might remove the hibacks and throw the bindings on my spare deck and see how it feels. Ive always been curious about it but never got a around to trying it, I do about 90% jibbing but if I enjoy it I may try it out when I go to Michigan in a couple weeks.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Been riding NOW IPO for three seasons now, probably close to 120 days on them. 

I'm in the market for new bindings and probably will end up with Malavitas because I have a channel board but I dig the new gear from NOW, too.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I like going highback free in powder and even on well maintained groomers or good snow, but it sucks on hardpack. Shit will burn your legs out trying to stay locked in on the heelside on hardpack.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

No highback on a Hologram. Hmm, maybe I'll try it. Bet its gonna be retarded surfy.

Think I'll leave the highback on my Genesis tho.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Bock_E said:


> I may try it out when I go to Michigan in a couple weeks.


Where in Michigan are you headed? And When?


----------



## Bravehrt3 (Feb 10, 2014)

I really don't want to sound like a burton fanboy, because i have had all kinds of boards and bindings, from flow, yes, arbor just to name a few. But one thing I have stayed true to is burton boots. So I will say this the hail restricted with the est sole, est bindings and board is really an amazing feeling under your feet you can feel everything. And without the highbacks it gave it that extra surfer, skate feeling


----------



## Bravehrt3 (Feb 10, 2014)

The now ipo is one of the places that gave me the idea to ride with no highbacks. But I wanted to try them on one of my current bindings before I spent the money. I was afraid that the heel cup in the malavitas weren't high enough to give me support. But that wasn't the case at all.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Bravehrt3 said:


> I know this has been discussed before, but I just wanted to share my experience with it. I ride with a duck stance -12 12 the two days I rode, saturday packed powder conditions, sunday it snowed 6in over night and I got out first thing for fresh tracks. I was riding a 2009 burton hero 155 vrocker, with burton hails and malavita bindings. I know all that doesn't matter but the reason I listed them is its a super soft setup and I don't want people to think you have to have a super stiff boot or stiff binding to ride without highbacks. When i ride with highjacks on I usually ride with 0 lean, I've just hated the way I felt like I was always restricted with them. So I finally took them off, at first I was unsure of myself (even though I'm a pretty experienced rider) I was afraid to go heel side because I didn't have a safety net of the highjacks there. After one run I was going to give up and put them back on. Thank god I didn't. For the rest of the weekend they stayed off and I had a blast. I felt it even helped my riding. I really like the skate feeling when I ride and thats the best way for me to explain it. If your a person that rides a lot with his feet and doesn't crank the highback forward and pretty much ride with a 0 lean. I suggest trying this out !!!!!!! And for those who say this is only an accident waiting to happen, that its a good way to break an ankle? I just don't see it. I was in glades,riding steeps, jumping off cliffs, launching myself off natural features and never once did I feel like not having highbacks effected my landings. I carved just the same as I did when I had them on if not better. (But like I said it did take a run or two to get used to it) And also an added benefit was my upper leg muscles weren't even sore at the end of the day. Know with that being said I'm from the east coast and we have amazing conditions right now. So I'm going to be curious if I feel the same riding on a sh*tty icy day, will see. My only reason writing this was to hopefully get one person who was thinking about trying to ride without them and wanted a more free feeling but was to afraid to try it. Please do it made such a huge difference in my riding. And the worst that will happen is that you don't like it and you put them back on. For the older riders out there I know you guys rode without highbacks and this is an old topic. I'm just giving my experience. So highbacks here's to you :finger1::finger1::finger1::finger1:


sounds awesome. riding on my softest setup ever right now and lovin it. and i broke my rear toe ladder, so i been just tucking it up under the heel strap, that was 5 full riding days ago. crazy flexible, i can get in a longboard downhill tuck. next time we have some fresh i'll give it a day with no highbacks,


----------



## Bravehrt3 (Feb 10, 2014)

For the guys saying their going to give it a try, come back to this thread and let me know what think. once you give t a go


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

david_z said:


> Where in Michigan are you headed? And When?


Ill be at Bohemia riding march 7th and 8th.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have not removed any highbacks, but I backed mine way off in powder yesterday and it was a great improvement...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Bock_E said:


> Ill be at Bohemia riding march 7th and 8th.


Good deal. That place is rad. Hopefully you get some snow up there, we were there early this season, plenty of base but didn't get lucky with any fresh snow.


----------



## Bock_E (Dec 14, 2011)

david_z said:


> Good deal. That place is rad. Hopefully you get some snow up there, we were there early this season, plenty of base but didn't get lucky with any fresh snow.


I was there earlier this year too, we got some snow but nothing to write home about. It was still a great time though and im looking forward to heading back out.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Bock_E said:


> I was there earlier this year too, we got some snow but nothing to write home about. It was still a great time though and im looking forward to heading back out.


If it wasn't 10-12 hours from me I'd try to get there again but there is no way... it is a blast up there though, definitely trying to make it there once annually now


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah I hate it on hardpacked stuff too.

But when we get a bit of a pow day, i just drop the fwd lean to 0 (or as low as the bindings go) it's awesome. But because i do mostly resorts, even pow days get some riding on cat tracks and harder stuff... so 0 lean works in that you get little high back when you don't want, but on the bits where you need some, the highback is still there.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe step in bindings are making a comeback


----------



## Bravehrt3 (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't know about step in highbacks, but more and more people are taking them off. And companies are starting to bring back low backs or high heel cups.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

K2 has the Kwicker step in for splitboards, and I think i heard they are adding another model binding and step in boot for 2016.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The new boot is a womens Stark.

If you want a true no back skate feel, Flow Freeballers. Best noback setup I've ridden.


----------



## Bravehrt3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ive seen the freebasers and they have peaked my interest but not sure i'm a fan of that one piece strap on the top of your foot.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Neither was I or my roommate. We both very firmly were against Flow dropping the hybrid strap from that model. After riding both, the I strap actually does work better without the highback. It's a more solid lockdown. The Freeballer is now the only binding my rommate is willing to ride.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm reconsidering purchasing a freeballer binding on sale right now. It could go on my 163 for deep days and hope it would be great. :hairy:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Freeballers on the Darwin is one of my favorite setups to snowboard on.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

@ Nivek, i just purchased the Flow fuse freeballer power strap yesterday and hopefully get it before this weekend. Just want to ask, how is the responsiveness on hardpack/groomers on them? ie. carving and tree runs?


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I no-backed my Now Drives this past weekend. Only a couple runs in the slush but I really liked it. Ollies felt way more natural and intuitive, mashed potato bumps felt better because my ankles were more involved in absorbing impact and taking strain off my knees. I actually felt better on heelside carves because I couldn't get lazy and just lean into it, HAD to use my shins to create board tilt.

Not willing to make a full switch until I see how it handles in firmer conditions, but definitely going to play around with it more next season.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

kimchijajonshim said:


> I no-backed my Now Drives this past weekend. Only a couple runs in the slush but I really liked it. Ollies felt way more natural and intuitive, mashed potato bumps felt better because my ankles were more involved in absorbing impact and taking strain off my knees. I actually felt better on heelside carves because I couldn't get lazy and just lean into it, HAD to use my shins to create board tilt.
> 
> Not willing to make a full switch until I see how it handles in firmer conditions, but definitely going to play around with it more next season.


Riding with no backs on the drives is fun in pow and slush, but on hard snow it sucks balls.


----------



## SickTrickz96 (Jan 1, 2015)

This is something I think I'm gonna try next season. One of my supervisors rides a skate banana with no high backs on and loves it

I have a skate banana myself with k2 hurricane bindings which have really flexy high backs, however I ride all my boards with the high backs cranked forward quite a bit so I dunno how I'd like it, but I'd be willing to give it ago next season when I can ride again


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I rode mine during the weekend i had it but i did not like it much. The biggest issue i had with it was the feeling of my heel sliding off the back strap when i rode aggresively on hardpack and on bumps. It never did slid off but it just felt like it will. The other reason was just the strapping in which i knew that i have to adjust to, i decided that i don't want to keep doing it (old man excuse:facepalm1. I returned my bindings and bought the Charlie Slasher instead:jumping1:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Riding with no backs on the drives is fun in pow and slush, but on hard snow it sucks balls.


I echo this.


----------

